# My trip to 'Hollywood'



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I just wanted to share a very cool experience I had this weekend.

I live in Bend, Oregon- a small city 2 1/2 hours southeast of Portland.
My fiance and I went to Portland last weekend to look for a wedding dress.
I contacted 'Hastatus' and asked him for a good piranha connection in Portland, and he directed me to 'Grosse Gurke' and 'Hollywood.'

Unfortunatley, I wasn't able to connect up with 'Grosse,' but made it out to 'Hollywood's' house.
I was greeted by a very cool 'Hollywood' at the front door, and led through the house past a very impressive tank in the livingroom full of over a dozen 12"+ ternetzis.

Then it was through the kitchen where there was another beautiful setup with some young piranha.
It was the garage that really got me though.
My jaw dropped as I entered... over a dozen tanks.
The largest of which was a 360 gallon tank with 30 (Yes, that's Thirty!) mixed pygos. These guys were huge.

In the course of this visit, I saw beautiful examples of caribe, piraya, reds, ternetzi and a sanchezi.

I would like to thank 'Hastatus' for the referal and 'Hollywood' for being so hospitable and offering such a rewarding experience.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome. i am glad you had a great trip. it's cool how the piranha community actually gets together.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pics ???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn I wish I had some pics!
Just before I took off for the weekend, I tried to use my digital camera and for some reason it says 'Card locked' when I turn it on.
I'm gonna have to take it in.

Here, however, are some pics that he has posted in the 'Pics and Video' section:
(Hollywood took these pics, I merely transferred them.)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i thinks cool sh*t when people meet up through the fury, you get to meet some charactors


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thats fuckin' cool of Hollywood.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD is a cool person.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i thinks cool sh*t when people meet up through the fury, you get to meet some charactors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look whos talking


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn...I totally forgot you were going to be in town. Oh well....Next time!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn...I totally forgot you were going to be in town. Oh well....Next time!
> [snapback]985833[/snapback]​


I would be honored!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...I totally forgot you were going to be in town. Oh well....Next time!
> ...


Well.....It will cost you a 12 pack :rasp:


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd love to see that garage....

Hey pull out your card and check to make sure that little slider on the card hasn't moved...it will lock the card and protect the images...also, look in your menu on the camera and make sure you don't have some sort of protection turned on.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

beautiful first picture!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Arnold has some of the nicest tanks around. You are lucky to get to see them.


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

i wish i could have a setup like that one day. It would be tight.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats too cool...





















Way to go Arnold. Sounds better than some State aquariums i've visited...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's awesome Hollywood.









I bet it was a great expereice to see all of those piranha. What I'd give to do that... Nobody around me has super cool set-ups like that that I know of..








~Taylor~


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Hollywood has one of my favorite overstocked tanks on the site. He does a great job caring for his fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

waspride said:


> Hollywood has one of my favorite overstocked tanks on the site. He does a great job caring for his fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where on the site is it posted?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Grosse Gurke said:
> ...


How do you like Bend's own Mirror Pond Pale Ale?
It's my favorite.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lyle said:


> I'd love to see that garage....
> 
> Hey pull out your card and check to make sure that little slider on the card hasn't moved...it will lock the card and protect the images...also, look in your menu on the camera and make sure you don't have some sort of protection turned on.
> [snapback]986882[/snapback]​


You are so right... the 'slider thing' had gone to 'locked.'!
Thanks


----------



## sonny503 (May 23, 2005)

I like to see the collection, How does one get an invite?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Lyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see that garage....
> ...


post some pics then


----------

